# Lambs



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Boo had her babies yesterday ...:2thumb: twins, one boy and one girl, the lambing season has started.

A little info on the Jacob sheep ...

About Jacob Sheep


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Those pictures look so cute ... 

What are your plans for the babies at this time?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The ewes we keep as replacements and the ram lambs will go in the pot this winter. 

Jacobs are very cool ... I have had very little trouble out of them.:2thumb: They can have two, four or six horns. :melikey: They are GREAT mothers and grow fast ... by July the babies will be the size of their mothers. Then you have the wool ... great for the home spinner.

Dottie had one ram lamb this afternoon.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:woohoo: :congrat:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats on the lambs! That's excellent.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Helloooooooo. Where's the pics?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Helloooooooo. Where's the pics?


I'm working on that.


----------

